

Show HN: Combine hacking and skiing in SiliconChalet - ZeroMinx
http://www.siliconchalet.eu/

======
samwillis
Love this idea!

I would love to be able to spend a few seasons in the Alps skiing from first
lift till lunch then hacking in the afternoon. In fact i think that is in my
life plan somewhere....

The only danger is you get spoilt by the nice days and decide not to ski when
the conditions aren't perfect.

~~~
jonespen
I'm a front end developer, and is just finishing my first season snowboarding
in the alps (Val Thorens, France). My employee in Oslo gave me a leave of
absence for 5 months (shameless plug; thanks Making Waves!), and let me work
~1 day a week (some weeks more, some weeks less). I gotta say, it's been a
great experience.

Living with 4 other strangers in a 28 square metres apartment in a foreign
country without knowing the language (french) sounded intimidating, but now I
don't regret it for a second. My room mates turned out to be great, and (most)
frenchies actually speak english up here!

Getting good internet connection up here isn't always easy, so I've mostly
been working from different restaurants and pubs with wifi, or used the
(shitty, overpriced) shared wifi. Guess I could have tried harder to get an
internet connection to my flat, but its been fun having a "office" at
different places.

You will get spoilt by the nice days, but hey, the body needs rest :)

